# Authentification OS X sur Active Directory



## Marcus (18 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour a tous,

pour toutes les personnes qui se demandes comment fait-on a partir d'une Mac sous Jaguar ou Panther pour s'authentifier sur un serveur Active Directory 2000 et 2003 voici la solution
Authentification de MacOS X sur Active Directory 

Voila, en esperant que ca en aide plus d'un


----------



## TNK (18 Octobre 2004)

Merci
et pour les domaines NT4, t'auraient pas un tuyau? Ca fait plusieurs jours que je rame: authentification NT4 préalable à l'accès à un serveur exchange


----------



## Marcus (18 Octobre 2004)

non desole pas de tuyau pour NT4...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste une remarque, dans notre domaine AD j'ai du me binder avec mon nom de compte AD et non le nom de mon ordi


----------



## Marcus (19 Octobre 2004)

oui c normal, il te demande un compte active directory pour binder ton Mac


----------



## manu_blaz (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Après 3 semaines de recherches (!!), j'ai enfin trouvé une solution (pour connecter un Mac Os X 10.2.8 sur un server win 2003).

J'ai d'abord vu le 1er message de cette discussion. Je suis allé voir, et là, le LDAP, ça ne m'a pas aidé (j'ai jamais pu me connecter, même avec le compte administrateur).

Alors, j'ai tout simplement fait une recherche avec les mots clés "error -5000" et "smb". Et j'ai trouvé la solution :

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030922153448490

En fait, ça a l'air de venir de win server 2003 qui rajoute de la sécurité.

Le pire, c'est qu'il y a 3 semaines, en faisant une simple recherche sur le serveur lui-même (dans l'aide), il m'avait parlé de ce problème de signature numérique, mais uniquement pour les mots de passe.

Voilà, j'espère que ceci vous aidera autant que cela m'a aidé.

Bon courage

Manu_blaz


----------



## TNK (19 Octobre 2004)

Ok, merci
Mais quand on n'a pas le pouvoir de modifier la configuration d'un réseau de 15000 PC Windows, on fait comment?


----------



## Marcus (19 Octobre 2004)

Le LDAP n'a rien a voir avec le fait que les Mac ne peuvent pas monter des partages samba win2003.
Le dernier paragraphe de mon article est juste complémentaire.
Pour pouvoir monter des partages de win2003 il faut simplement desactiver la signature des paquets !!
et pas besoin de passer sur 15000 PC, juste sur le PC.


----------



## TNK (19 Octobre 2004)

Je voulais juste attirer ton attention sur le fait que sur un "grand" réseau, on ne modifie pas "comme ça" la config de ne serait-ce qu'un seul serveur


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste attirer ton attention sur le fait que sur un "grand" réseau, on ne modifie pas "comme ça" la config de ne serait-ce qu'un seul serveur


téléphone a 'admin réseau et en 10 seconde c'est fait, si tu n'as pas le mot de passe admin réseau oublie (et heureusement )


----------



## Marcus (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette --> tout a fait d'accord.
Je l'ai fait sur un serveur qui gere une cinquantaine de postes.
il suffit juste de savoir ce que l'on fait, c tout.
apres je suis d'accord, on ne fait pas n'importe quoi sur un serveur


----------



## wicker (20 Octobre 2004)

En tous les cas merci Marcus pour ce lien fort utile et gratuit de ta part !   

Ouvrir un post pour partager tes connaissances je trouve cela excellent


----------

